# Sync lighting



## anthony003 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok I have a7D camera, with the wireless triggers. I need to know am I supposed to sync all the lighting of the studio such as the hair lighting background lighting main lighting and side lighting. Are all this have to be sync together to shoot at the same time or is the hair and background lighting are continuous light? Please help...


----------



## ghache (Aug 3, 2011)

You will need to have triggers for every single flash you have OR if they have optical triggers you can sync 1 flash with your camera using 1 wireless trigger and the other one will fire with the optical triggers (most studio strobes have optical triggers built-in)

Make sure you know what is the sync speed of your camera.

Continuous light mixed with flash is not a good idea.


----------



## anthony003 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aaaahhh okay that's clear enough thank you so much. So every light has to be sync together correct. The hair background and main lighting.. Ok I got that.. Now you mention that I have to make sure I set up the lighting according to the camera set up, that I dint know and I don't understand because I blew upon of my strobe lights. So if u don t mind u think you can help me in that like give me examples. Wat to put on the cameraandon the lights. Like if it would be inside studio?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 3, 2011)

ghache said:


> Continuous light mixed with flash is not a good idea.



Really? Isn't fill flash use a mix of continuous and flash light?



To the OP: If you use strobes, they will be synced through the triggers (either built-ins or add-ons). If you want to use just the modeling light, yes you can but you will need to meter it differently. As you would if you are talking of mixing continuous lights and strobes.


----------



## ghache (Aug 3, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Continuous light mixed with flash is not a good idea.
> ...



I always use flash to fill. 

I use the sun sometimes


----------



## CCericola (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Anthony,

Here is a great tutorial thread. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum-photo-gallery/123160-tutorial-thread.html
There is also a thread on lighting set ups: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/225858-strobist-post-your-photos-setups.html

My first set of strobes was a 3 light Photogenic kit. Each light had a built in optical sync. So I only had to connect my camera to the main light and the other lights would sync off of the main light ( does that make sense?) Check your light manual to see if your lights do this too. If not you will need a transmitter for your camera and a receiver for each light.


----------



## anthony003 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks ccericola I am looking at the website right now. Let me see wats up with that and I'll return the comment right back


----------

